# Which new Radio



## fla-racer57 (Feb 4, 2006)

I have and old Airtronics M-8 Specktrum
Ready to upgrade. But !!! which radio
The new Spectrum DX3R, Futaba 3PK, Airtronics M-11


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

Futaba 4pk !!!!!


----------



## fla-racer57 (Feb 4, 2006)

Dave,
Are you using the FAAST system or spektrum


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

dx3r or s s is a little cheaper and has telemetry but they are both great radios super easy to operate and very light. the 4 aa batts seem to last forever.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

fla-racer57 said:


> I have and old Airtronics M-8 Specktrum
> Ready to upgrade. But !!! which radio
> The new Spectrum DX3R, Futaba 3PK, Airtronics M-11


What do you race?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

3pk hands down!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*Radio's*

I have owned a M8, it is still avery good system and with the Spektrun 2.4 module & receiver can be a great radio.

I own several 3PM's, Synthesized & 2.4, either would be an excellant choice.
Programming is straight forward & easy to navigate, digital operation means a lot less battery charging for the transmitter. With all of the 2.4 systems now being used, it make the frequency charts a little less used now and a small argument for the synthesized model. But if I had to choose the 2.4 3PM would be my choice.

I also own a 3PKS 2.4 with the Spektrum 2.4 module & receiver. As far as I am concerned this is the top of the heap in radios. Programming can be cumbersome, that's because of all the parameter. However after several trips through the parameter fields, all programming can be very easy just like the 3PM.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

fla-racer57 said:


> Dave,
> Are you using the FAAST system or spektrum


i have the 3pks with the fasst syetem. great radio you can't go wrong there. but that new 4 pk is sweet.


----------



## ashxxxnt (Apr 3, 2005)

Airtronics M-8 Specktrum
wanna sell it pm if so


----------



## Endo (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a JRz1 right now and love it. But if I were to buy a new rig I would get the 4pk. Feels good in the hands and will do everything I need.
I didn't like the feel of the 3pk.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

3PKS hands down with fast system. Alot cheaper than the newer 4PK.


----------



## pancartom (Feb 26, 2002)

4PK.... the absolute best radio I have owned (M8, M11, 3PK with spektrum 2.4). This one just blows the others away.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Do you owners of the 4pk feel like it is "too light"? I did when I held one, maybe it was because I was used to the 3pk I have. It is cool but $$$ and 4 channels, maybe they could make 2pk and shave off a couple of bucks.


----------



## pancartom (Feb 26, 2002)

I found that light started to suit me awhile back when I past 50


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL I hear ya Pancartom


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

pancartom said:


> 4PK.... the absolute best radio I have owned (M8, M11, 3PK with spektrum 2.4). This one just blows the others away.



WHY is that. The only Pro is it's less weight, Con it uses only digital servos.
Why in your opinion is it THE best. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Mike -- it does not only use digital servos does it? Can't you change the mode to ppm and HRS like the 3pk? It also has a fourth channel, you know we all use that one .


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

ScottH said:


> Mike -- it does not only use digital servos does it? Can't you change the mode to ppm and HRS like the 3pk? It also has a fourth channel, you know we all use that one .


Jim Dispennette told me that the 4PK used Digital or coreless servos only and is alway in HRS mode. He sent his back and got another 3PKS instead. I tried to download a manual from the Futaba but at the time of my up grade to the 3PKS the manual was not available in download. So I am traveling on his directions.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok, I did not know that. Yeah the digital only deal would be a con for me as well.

That is one more plus on the 3pk for me, using FASST, you can opt out of digital servos.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*4PK manual is now available online at Futaba*

It looks as if the last few program updates for the 4PK have addressed those issues so as of now I stand corrected but back in the summer it was no go.

This is what I found, due to new software upgrades the 4Pk can now use the 603FF & FS 2.4 receivers, (3PM & 3PK) where with first released you couldn't. Good idea!

Now there are two modes of operation Hi Speed & Normal, If you use ANY analog servos in unision with a brushless, coreless you must use the Normal mode, which I guess is PPM. When using Digital, Brushless or coreless the Hi speed channel is where you would want to be.

The programming in the 4PK is 3PKS with some twists. The screen looks to be the same along with the function & action buttons. There are a few more lacing function that can be provided between channels but is this necessary?

If you own a 3PK or 3PKS, the 4PK should be a snap to program.

2 hours of operation before a transmitter recharge. That's not a lot of runtime. I guess the smaller battery made a bit of a weight difference, is it worth it? Not to a 1/4 scale driver! I ran a total of 700 laps saturday with my 3PKS and didn't even think about my transmitter battery. This area may take some looking into. Maybe that's the reason some brushless guys are going lipo for the transmitter?


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

You can't go wrong with the FUTABA 3PKS or the 4PK


----------



## fla-racer57 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks Guys

Got a 3PK


----------

